
"Google is to privacy... what the Taliban are to women’s rights..." - iamelgringo
http://blogs.ft.com/maverecon/2009/04/gagging-on-google/#more-1468
======
frossie
Good grief. What a terrible, misplaced, unilluminating, demagogic analogy

Here's the deal: Companies don't define your legal rights; governments define
your legal rights. Whether you like what Google do or not, they are a lawful
company working within a country's legal framework. If people do not like it,
their avenue is to elect representatives who will legislate a different more
restrictive framework. This is what happened in the 70s with the environmental
movement; you don't expect Exxon not to pollute; you bring in laws that make
pollution illegal and set up the EPA to police them.

The problem with the Taliban is that it _is_ the bloody government (or the
effective government). A woman in a Taliban area has no legal recourse because
the Taliban is the law.

If you don't like it, don't blame google; blame your lawmakers.

